# Όταν η ελληνική αρχαιολογία συνάντησε τα … ροδέο! (Μέρος Α)



## Earion (Apr 1, 2020)

*Οι μινωικές ταυροπαιδιές συγκριτικά εξεταζόμενες,
 
ή, Όταν η ελληνική αρχαιολογία συνάντησε τα … ροδέο! *​ 
*
η δική μου συμβολή στα δωδεκάχρονα της Λεξιλογίας
*
​_ 
Διάλεξη του αρχαιολόγου Σπύρου Μαρινάτου, στα πλαίσια σειράς διαλέξεων από ανθρώπους των γραμμάτων και της επιστήμης (Γ. Θεοτοκάς, Ά. Τερζάκης, Π. Α. Μιχελής, Ι .Μ. Παναγιωτόπουλος, κ.ά.) που οργάνωσε το Εθνικό Θέατρο το 1960. (Πήρα το θάρρος να τη μεταφέρω το κείμενο στη δημοτική, για να μην αντιδράσει ο σημερινός αναγνώστης. Η άμεμπτη καθαρεύουσα του Μαρινάτου είναι μιας άλλης εποχής· ελπίζω όμως κι έτσι να σας κρατήσει το ενδιαφέρον…)_


* Θέατρα και θεάματα του μεσογειακού πολιτισμού*
*
ΣΠΥΡ. Ν. ΜΑΡΙΝΑΤΟΥ

 ​_*Το παρόν θέμα το ανέπτυξα σε σειρά ομιλιών του Εθνικού Θεάτρου υπό τύπον διαλέξεως με πλήθος φωτεινών προβολών. Για τον λόγο αυτό δίνω εδώ ευρεία περίληψη του θέματος, διασκευασμένη κατάλληλα ώστε να είναι αντιληπτή και χωρίς εικόνες. _


Το παρόν θέμα είναι αρκετά εκτεταμένο και πολύπλευρο. Επειδή όμως το μυστικό της επιτυχίας των διαλέξεων είναι η φιλανθρωπία, θα προσπαθήσω να το περιορίσω στα όρια μιας σύντομης ομιλίας. Προϋποτίθενται γνωστά μερικά γεγονότα: Ότι δηλαδή τις ελληνικές χώρες κατοικούσε λαός Μεσογειακός πολύ προηγμένος στον πολιτισμό· ότι όλοι οι ινδογερμανικοί λαοί, όταν κατέλαβαν την Ευρώπη, έδειξαν αξιοσημείωτη ικανότητα να απορροφήσουν τα καλά στοιχεία από τους λαούς τους οποίους υπέταξαν· ότι τέλος οι πρώτοι Έλληνες, όταν κατέβηκαν λίγο μετά το 2000 π.Χ. στην Ελλάδα, είχαν το ευτύχημα να συναντήσουν μπροστά τους τον πολιτισμό που ανθούσε εδώ, ο οποίος είχε τις ρίζες του στη Μινωική Κρήτη.

Ό,τι συνέβη με τις άλλες επιδόσεις των κατόπιν κλασικών Ελλήνων είναι φυσικά θέμα ξένο προς τη σημερινή ομιλία. Αρκεί να τονίσουμε εδώ απόψε ότι και με τις αθλητικές ασχολίες των Ελλήνων και με τις θεατρικές των επιδόσεις έχει —πρέπει να έχει— σχέση η προϋπάρχουσα επίδοση των Μινωικών Κρητών στα ίδια πεδία. Οι Έλληνες τα εδημιούργησαν αναμφίβολα με τη σφραγίδα του πνεύματός των και της ιδιοσυγκρασίας των. Αλλά τους ευκόλυνε πολύ ο προϋπάρχων πυρήνας, ο οποίος ξύπνησε και εκέντρισε τα ένστικτα των Ελλήνων. Υπό το φως των διαρκών αρχαιολογικών ανακαλύψεων μπορούμε τώρα να εννοήσουμε καλύτερα τις παραδόσεις που διατηρήθηκαν υπό μορφήν μύθων, ότι και των Δελφών και της Ολυμπίας οι πρώτες αρχές ανάγονται σε Κρήτες. 

Προς το παρόν τα γραπτά μνημεία είναι βουβά στο ζήτημα που μας ενδιαφέρει απόψε, αλλ’ έχουμε ευτυχώς τα έργα τα οποία διαρκώς μας χαρίζουν οι ανασκαφές. Πρωτίστως έχουμε τα πρώτα θέατρα και θεατρικούς χώρους τα οποία υπήρχαν όχι μόνον στα ανάκτορα αλλά και σε μικρότερους συνοικισμούς και αρχοντικά μέγαρα της τότε εποχής. Τα γνωστότερα όλων είναι τα θέατρα των ανακτόρων της Κνωσού και της Φαιστού. Βρίσκονται και τα δύο στις δυτικές αυλές των ανακτόρων. Αποτελούνται από ένα στίβο πλακόστρωτο (στην Φαιστό ως τέτοιος χρησίμευε ολόκληρη η αυλή) και από σειρά λίθινων βαθμίδων, όπου πολλές εκατοντάδες θεατών μπορούσαν να βρουν θέση, καθισμένοι μάλιστα με σχετική αναπαυτικότητα. 

 






1. Φαιστός. Δυτική αυλή 

Στην Κνωσό οι βαθμίδες υπάρχουν, συνδεόμενες σε ορθή γωνία, στην ανατολική και νότια πλευρά του στίβου, γι’ αυτό συνήθως το κατασκεύασμα τούτο λέγεται αμφιθέατρο. Όλες αυτές αι εγκαταστάσεις ήσαν υπαίθριες. Για να εκτιμήσουμε όμως την αξία τους, πρέπει να θυμηθούμε ότι ήσαν οι πρώτες στο είδος τους τις οποίες κατασκεύασε ο άνθρωπος της Ευρώπης, και ότι είναι πολύ τελειότερες απ’ ό,τι ήσαν τα πρώτα θέατρα των κατόπιν Ελλήνων ή τα στάδιά των, τα οποία ήσαν απλά αναχώματα, ακόμη και εκείνο της Ολυμπίας.







2. Κνωσός. Δυτική αυλή 

Ο χώρος του Μινωικού στίβου ήταν μικρός. Ως εκ τούτου είναι αδύνατον να γίνονταν εκεί οι επιδείξεις με τους ταύρους για τις οποίες θα μιλήσουμε παρακάτω. Εδώ γίνονταν απλούστερες επιδείξεις θεατρικού χαρακτήρα, είτε αθλητικής είτε (και προπαντός ίσως) θρησκευτικής φύσεως. Οδηγούς μας έχουμε, το είπαμε ήδη, μόνα τα μνημεία, κυρίως τοιχογραφίες, σφραγίδες, δακτυλίους και μερικά λίθινα ποτήρια ή ρυτά. Στις θρησκευτικές τελετές (το γνωρίζουμε από τας περίφημες μικρογραφίες της Κνωσού) οι γυναίκες κάθονταν στις βαθμίδες με φορέματα και κομμώσεις εκθαμβωτικής πολυτέλειας. Χειρονομούν και συνομιλούν ζωηρά, δίνοντας πολύ κτυπητή την εικόνα ανεπτυγμένης κοινωνικής ζωής. Από άλλα έργα γνωρίζουμε ότι υπήρχαν χοροί. Οι χορευτές χορεύουν κυκλικά με τον οργανοπαίκτη ή οργανοπαίκτρια στο μέσον, όπως μέχρι σήμερα συμβαίνει στα λαϊκά πανηγύρια. Ακροβάτες και γελωτοποιοί υπήρχαν και τότε όπως και κατόπιν. Από το μεγάλο ρυτό της Αγίας Τριάδας γνωρίζουμε ότι υπήρχε και είχε συστηματοποιηθεί μέρος των αγωνισμάτων του στίβου, τα οποία αργότερα θα δοξάσουν την κλασική Ελλάδα. Βλέπουμε παλαιστές ή παγκρατιαστές, καθώς και αγώνες πυγμαχίας κατά κατηγορίες βαρών, όπως θα λέγαμε σήμερα.







3.Ανάγλυφη όψη μινωικού ρυτού από στεατίτη. Αγία Τριάδα, περ. 1550 π.Χ. 








4. Σχεδιαστική αναπαράσταση του ίδιου ρυτού («Ρυτό των Πυγμάχων») 

Ένα άλλο ποτήρι παριστά είδος θεατρικού κατασκευάσματος με πρωταγωνιστές μικρά παιδιά. Τουλάχιστον αυτή την ερμηνεία δίνω εγώ, και φαίνεται ότι για να μη σχολάζουν τα θέατρα τα απασχολούσαν και οι μικροί παίζοντες τα δικά τους έργα. Το μικρό ρυτό της Αγίας Τριάδας, ασφαλώς το αξιολογότερο έργο της μινωικής μικρογλυπτικής, μας παρουσιάζει την περίφημη τελετή, την οποία δεν είμαστε ακόμη σε θέση να καταλάβουμε πλήρως. Ο σεβάσμιος γέροντας, ο οποίος αρχηγεύει, τα ζεύγη των εργατών του που προχωρούν με βήμα ρυθμικό και η ομάδα των τραγουδιστών στο μέσον —το παλαιότερο κουαρτέτο του Ευρωπαϊκού πολιτισμού— ερμηνεύθηκαν ως θεριστές, ως _λικμητήρες_, ως συλλογείς του ελαιοκάρπου. Ενυπάρχει κάτι το τελετουργικό, όπως δείχνει η ειδική στολή του τελετάρχη. Πάντως μας απομένει το θετικό κέρδος ότι η ανακούφιση των εργαζομένων και η δημιουργία ψυχικής διάθεσης με μουσική και άλλη ψυχαγωγία είχε εφαρμοστεί στην Μινωική Κρήτη χίλια πεντακόσια έτη προ Χριστού, και πολύ προτού την σκεφθούν οι δικτάτορες του εικοστού αιώνος με τα Kraft durch Freude και τα Dopolavoro.







5. Το «Αγγείο των Θεριστών». Ρυτό από στεατίτη. Αγία Τριάδα, περ. 1450 π.Χ. 






6. Το «Αγγείο των Θεριστών». Ρυτό από στεατίτη. Αγία Τριάδα, περ. 1450 π.Χ. 






7. Το «Αγγείο των Θεριστών» σε ανάπτυξη (φωτογραφική επεξεργασία).

Το πλέον χαρακτηριστικό αγώνισμα της Μινωικής Κρήτης ήσαν τα περίφημα _ταυροκαθάψια_, όπως τα ονόμαζαν οι Έλληνες, ή _ταυροπαιδιές_, όπως μπορούμε με άλλο τρόπο να τα ονομάζουμε. Κακώς ονομάζονται ταυρομαχίες. Τούτο και αναχρονισμός είναι και ανακριβής έκφραση, διότι δεν πρόκειται για μάχη και ποτέ δεν εικονίζεται ο φόνος του ταύρου, ο οποίος πιθανώς ήταν ιερό ζώο και ίσως και η τελετή θρησκευτικής σημασίας. Αν καμιά φορά παρουσιάζεται ταυρομάχος να μπήγει το ξίφος στον τράχηλο του ταύρου, τούτο ακριβώς αποτελεί απόδειξη ότι πρόκειται για έργο κίβδηλο. Η λέξη _ταυροκαθάψια_ και _ταυροκαθάπται_ σημαίνει αγωνίσματα της μεταγενέστερης ελληνικής αρχαιότητας γνωστά από την Θεσσαλία. Πρόκειται για ιππείς οι οποίοι, καταφθάνοντας τον ταύρο, πηδούσαν από το άλογο και έριχναν τον ταύρο κατά γης, συλλαμβάνοντάς τον από τα κέρατα και περιστρέφοντας την κεφαλή του. Φαίνεται ότι στο σημείο τούτο είναι ευαίσθητο το ζώο και υποκύπτει στον πόνο. Έχουμε και στην Κρήτη τέτοιους ταυροκαθάπτες, όντα δυσειδή και χειροδύναμα, με τη διαφορά ότι ουδέποτε χρησιμοποιείται άλογο. Και τούτο είναι φυσικό, αφού το άλογο ήταν ακόμη άγνωστο όταν αναπτύχθηκαν τα ταυροκαθάψια στην Κρήτη. Γνωρίζουμε ότι και οι _ταυροκαθάπται_ της ελληνικής αρχαιότητας δεν έχαιραν φήμης καλύτερης από τους λοιπούς θηριομάχους και ταυρομάχους, όπως τους γνωρίζουμε από τον πολιτισμό της Ρώμης. Ήσαν κατωτάτης υποστάθμης άνθρωποι, κτηνώδους μεν σωματικής ρώμης, αλλά και ψυχικά αποβαρβαρωμένοι. Για τούτο θα ήθελα να χωρίσω τις ελάχιστες ούτως ή άλλως Κρητομυκηναϊκές παραστάσεις ταυροκαθαπτών τις οποίες κατέχουμε από το μέγα πλήθος των ταυροπαιδιών. Εδώ έχουμε ένα ευγενές σπορ, που το λατρεύουν όλοι και στο οποίο επιδίδονται όχι μόνον άνδρες, αλλά και νεαρές γυναίκες. Φαίνονται άτομα άριστης κοινωνικής θέσεως και δεν αποκλείεται, είναι ίσα ίσα πιθανότατο, ότι πολλοί από αυτούς ήσαν νεαροί πρίγκιπες και πριγκίπισσες.







8 Ταυροπαιδιά από το Ρυτό της Αγίας Τριάδας







9. Αποτύπωμα φακοειδούς σφραγίδας από αχάτη από την Πραισό της Κρήτης 






10. Άλμα στη ράχη ταύρου. Εικόνα από λάρνακα που βρέθηκε στην Τανάγρα (Υστεροελλαδική ΙΙΙ, Μουσείο Θήβας) 

Αν και το αγώνισμα τούτο στις γενικές του γραμμές είναι φανερό και ευκολονόητο, είναι δύσκολο να το συλλάβουμε στις λεπτομέρειες και στην εσώτερή του υφή, επειδή στερούμαστε από κάθε γραπτή μαρτυρία. Τα βουβά μνημεία μάς δείχνουν βεβαίως τις παραστάσεις των ταύρων και των παικτών, αλλά είναι βουβά ως προς το κοινωνικό πλαίσιο και ως προς το ψυχολογικό περιβάλλον, απαραίτητα και τα δύο για να εισδύσουμε βαθύτερα. Γι’ αυτό πρέπει να καταφύγουμε στη βοήθεια ξένων και μακρινών πολιτισμών, τους οποίους κατανοούμε καλύτερα λόγω της ύπαρξης και γραπτών πηγών. Ευτυχώς έχουμε δύο τέτοιες εξαίρετες πηγές. Η μία είναι τα σημερινά Rodeos και η άλλη είναι τα αγωνίσματα ταύρων τα διατηρούμενα από παλαιότατη εποχή μέχρι και σήμερα σε μερικές επαρχίες της γηραιάς Κίνας. Είχα την ευκαιρία κατά το 1959-60, οπότε είχα εκλεγεί μέλος του Institute for Advanced Study του Πρίνσετον, να επισκεφθώ και τις Δυτικές πολιτείες της Αμερικής και να ασχοληθώ, έστω και ελάχιστα, με τα περίφημα αγωνίσματα των κάου-μπόυς. Τούτα αποκτούν μάλιστα ιδιαίτερη σημασία για το θέμα μας, γιατί φαίνεται ότι τα εισήγαγαν οι Ισπανοί στο «Wild West», επομένως αποτελούν κληρονομία του Μεσογειακού πολιτισμού της Ευρώπης, στον οποίον ανήκει και η Κρήτη, και στου οποίου την μακραίωνα παράδοση πρέπει να αποδώσουμε την αγάπη των Ισπανών προς τις ταυρομαχίες. Το όνομα Rodeo είναι πράγματι ισπανικό. (Η ορθή προφορά του είναι ρο-δέ-ι-ο και σημαίνει ό,τι το ομηρικό _αυλή_ ή το σημερινό _μάντρα_). 

Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτή η ομοιότητα μεταξύ των δύο αγωνισμάτων. Όπως και στην Κρήτη της δεύτερης χιλιετηρίδας προ Χριστού πρέπει να συνέβη, έτσι και η συντεχνία των Αμερικανικών κάου-μπόυς ανέπτυξε στην «Άγρια Δύση» το καθημερινό επάγγελμα των βουκόλων σε θεαματική επίδειξη. Η βάση και στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι η ευκινησία, η καταπληκτική δεξιότητα και το θάρρος των νεαρών αυτών υπάρξεων, οι οποίες παίζουν με την πρωτόγονη ρώμη ενός μεγάλου ζώου. Την κοινωνική οργάνωση και την ανάπτυξη ξεχωριστών ηθών και εθίμων μεταξύ των οπαδών του προσφιλούς αγωνίσματος θα μας βοηθήσει καλύτερα να καταλάβουμε ο αιωνόβιος πολιτισμός της Κίνας. Δεν μπορούμε βεβαίως να εγγυηθούμε ότι τα πάντα συνέτρεξαν σε όλους τους πολιτισμούς κατά τρόπο παράλληλο, πιστεύω όμως ότι στις γενικές γραμμές θα μας ωφελήσει και θα μας διδάξει η συνεξέταση των τριών περιοχών, αν και τις χωρίζουν μεταξύ των πελώριες αποστάσεις και χρονικές και τοπικές. Τις ψυχές των λαών όμως δεν τις χωρίζουν τόσο πολύ ο χρόνος και η γεωγραφία. 

Η σημασία της αγέλης των βοδιών, των μεγάλων ζώων που εξασφάλιζαν το κρέας κυρίως, αλλά και το γάλα και το δέρμα και άλλα πρώτα υλικά στις ανάγκες της ζωής, είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη για τους αρχαίους πολιτισμούς παρά για τον σημερινό. Οι πλούσιοι άνθρωποι σε ορισμένες περιόδους της αρχαιότητας κατέχουν κυρίως βόδια. «Πολυβούται» λέγονται στον Όμηρο, που σημαίνει «ευτυχείς θνητοί». Το βόδι καταντά να είναι νομισματική αξία για τα κάπως πολυτιμότερα είδη. Οι πανοπλίες στον Όμηρο έχουν αξία και εννέα και εκατόν βοδιών. Τέλος το βόδι είναι το απαραίτητο ζώο της γεωργίας, της έλξεως, και φυσιολογικά αποβαίνει η εκλεκτή θυσία για τον θεό. 

Η σημασία λοιπόν της αγέλης είναι προφανής και ο βουκόλος περιφρονεί τους βοσκούς των λεπτών ζώων, τους _αιπόλους_ και τους _συβότας_. Γνωρίζουμε, αλλά και αν δεν το γνωρίζαμε φυσικό είναι να το φανταστούμε, ότι οι αγέλες έβοσκαν ελεύθερα στους καταλλήλους τόπους και τα ζώα καταντούσαν πολύ συχνά να βρίσκονται σε ημιάγρια κατάσταση, όπως και τώρα συμβαίνει στις απέραντες πεδιάδες της Αμερικής. Πολλές φορές είναι δύσκολο να συμμαζευτούν τα ζώα και να πειστούν να μπουν στην μάνδρα. Ακόμη δυσκολότερο είναι να συλληφθούν. Οι πεισματωμένοι ταύροι πολλές φορές αντιστέκονται και εξαγριώνονται στα κελεύσματα των βουκόλων, οι οποίοι είναι αναγκασμένοι να μεταχειρίζονται τεχνάσματα ή βία. Πολύ συχνά η αγέλη έχει συγκεντρωθεί ολόκληρη στην μάντρα, αλλά ο ξεροκέφαλος ταύρος αντιστέκεται για λόγους μυστηριώδεις, τους οποίους μόνος αυτός γνωρίζει. Άλλοτε ο κάου-μπόυ τον επαναφέρει στην τάξη με χτύπημα πάνω στο κέρατο —λίαν ευαίσθητο μέρος του σώματός του— το οποίο καταφέρεται με εκπληκτική δεξιότητα, από μακριά φυσικά, με σφεντόνα. Άλλοτε ο νεαρός και ευκίνητος παίκτης, που φορά δερμάτινο σκληρό είδος γιλέκου, τοποθετείται μπροστά στην είσοδο της μάντρας και ατενίζοντας κατάματα το δύστροπο ζώο χτυπά με τις γροθιές του το γιλέκο μπροστά στο στήθος του, όπως κάμνουν οι οργισμένοι γορίλες. Ο ταύρος το θεωρεί πρόκληση και ορμά με τυφλή βία να τιμωρήσει τον τολμηρό. Εκείνος με ένα πήδημα πλαγίως ξεφεύγει την τελευταία στιγμή, ενώ ο ταύρος παρασυρόμενος από τη φορά του βρίσκεται ήδη μέσα στη μάντρα, της οποίας αμέσως κλείνεται η θύρα. Ιδού η αρχή των ταυροπαιδιών. Πολύ γρήγορα σκέφτηκαν οι άνθρωποι, την δεξιότητα και την τόλμη που αποκτούν στο επάγγελμα να την χρησιμοποιήσουν ως δημόσιο θέαμα. Θα τους θαυμάσουν οι συνάνθρωποι των, θα γίνει ποικίλη κοινωνική χρήση του θεάματος, θα προσλάβει τούτο θρησκευτική σημασία στους αρχαίους Κρήτες, θα αποφέρει αρκετά δολάρια στους σημερινούς επιγόνους της Αμερικής. Στην Κρήτη και στην Κίνα αγωνίζονται μόνο άνθρωποι και ταύροι. Στην αρχαία Θεσσαλία και τη σημερινή Αμερική χρησιμοποιείται και το άλογο, γέννημα των απέραντων πεδιάδων. 

Προσπάθησα ήδη να δώσω μιαν εικόνα των Κρητομυκηναϊκών ταυροκαθαψίων στο βιβλίο μου που κυκλοφόρησε τελευταία. Τα πρώτα φαινόμενα ασφαλώς πρέπει να τα φανταστούμε στην ευρύχωρη πεδιάδα της Μεσαράς. Στις βόρειες εσχατιές της πεδιάδας, κοντά στις προσβάσεις της Ίδης, η περιοχή είναι γεμάτη νερά και το έδαφος από λεπτό χώμα, ακατάλληλο για γεωργία, κατάλληλο όμως για βόσκηση. Εκεί πρέπει να περιφέρονταν οι πρώτες μεγάλες αγέλες, εκεί πρέπει να προέκυψε η πρώτη ανάγκη για τιθάσευση των ημιαγρίων ζώων. Δεν πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι ακριβώς από την Μεσαρά έχουμε μερικά μικρά πήλινα αγγεία της αρχής της Μεσομινωικής εποχής (περί το 2000 π.Χ.), τα οποία παριστάνουν ταύρους. Από τα κέρατά των κρέμονται δύο και τρεις ανθρώπινες μορφές. Είναι τόσο μικρές συγκριτικά, ώστε πρέπει να φανταστούμε ότι ήταν συνειδητή η προσπάθεια του τεχνίτη να δώσει την εντύπωση πελωρίων ζώων. Ίσως επρόκειτο για πρωτόγονο βόδι (Bos primigenius).







11. Μινωικό ορειχάλκινο αγαλμάτιο καλπάζοντος ταύρου (1700-1450 π.Χ. Βρετανικό Μουσείο) 

Ο μηχανισμός της συλλήψεως των ζώων μάς είναι αρκετά γνωστός από τις παραστάσεις. Κατέχουμε μέγα πλήθος, απόδειξη ότι επρόκειτο για θέαμα που ενδιέφερε όλον τον κόσμο. Μία μέθοδος είναι η δίψα. Αχρηστεύονται όλα τα άλλα νερά και αφήνεται μία δεξαμενή μόνο, δίπλα στην οποία βρίσκεται δένδρο, βράχος ή άλλο κατάλληλο μέρος πίσω από το οποίο παραμονεύει ο ταυροκαθάπτης. Όταν ο ταύρος έλθει να σβήσει την δίψα που τον βασανίζει, ο βουκόλος με μια βουτιά κυριολεκτικώς, όπως το βλέπουμε σε μερικές εικόνες, βρίσκεται πάνω στα κέρατα του ζώου. Τα παρακάτω δεν μπορούμε να τα αναπαραστήσουμε με διαύγεια. Ίσως άλλοτε παραμονεύουν και άλλοι, ίσως κατορθώνουν να δέσουν το ζώο προτού να συνέλθει, ίσως παραμένει ο κάου-μπόυ κολλημένος σαν σφήκα πάνω στην κεφαλή του ζώου μέχρις ότου επέλθει ο κάματος. Μόνον ειδικοί και μόνον πρακτική πείρα μπορεί να μας φωτίσει, διότι η σοφία του γραφείου δεν βοηθά σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις.






12. Σύλληψη ταύρου. Χρυσό κύπελλο από το Βαφειό Λακωνίας (1500-1450 π.Χ.)

Άλλη μέθοδος είναι το δίχτυ. Μας είναι γνωστή από τα περίφημα ποτήρια του Βαφειού και από χρυσή σφραγίδα που ανακαλύφθηκε πρόσφατα στην Πύλο. Το δίχτυ, στερεό κατασκεύασμα φυσικά από χοντρό σκοινί, προσδένεται σε δύο δένδρα και παραμονεύει εκεί όπως ακριβώς ο ιστός της αράχνης. Τα ζώα συνελαύνονται προς το πέρασμα αυτό και, καθώς έχουν τα μάτια θολωμένα και τον νου τους στην φυγή, πέφτουν μέσα στο δίχτυ. Προτού προφτάσουν να σηκωθούν και να διαφύγουν, ο βουκόλος πέφτει πάνω στα κέρατά τους, τα οποία είναι η μόνη ασφαλής λαβή.

*Για τη συνέχεια του κειμένου πατήστε εδώ*


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 1, 2020)

Earion said:


> (Πήρα το θάρρος να τη μεταφέρω το κείμενο στη δημοτική, για να μην αντιδράσει ο σημερινός αναγνώστης. Η άμεμπτη καθαρεύουσα του Μαρινάτου είναι μιας άλλης εποχής· ελπίζω όμως κι έτσι να σας κρατήσει το ενδιαφέρον…)



Ευχαριστώ θερμά για την προσφορά, ωστόσο δεν θα προχωρήσω στην ανάγνωση, λόγω της "μετάφρασης" στη δημοτική, ενός κειμένου του 1960...

Ας μου συγχωρεθεί η αυτοαναφορικότητα, αλλά αυτή είναι μια μάλλον αντίστροφη αντίδραση ενός -σημερινού πάντως- αναγνώστη, όπως έχω την ατάσθαλη βεβαιότητα ότι είμαι.

Και όπως λέει κι ένα σύνθημά μου: κάτω η συγχρονία όταν δεν συν-χωρεί τη διαχρονία!


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2020)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Earion, φίλε και συλλεξιλόγε! Εγώ θα το διαβάσω (και δέχομαι και πρόκληση να το διαβάσω και στην καθαρεύουσα του Μαρινάτου). Άλλωστε εδώ μιλάμε για γενέτειρες...




anepipsogos said:


> Κάτω η συγχρονία όταν δεν συν-χωρεί τη διαχρονία!



Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει ο τίτλος ενός ενδιαφέροντος νήματος σχετικής συζήτησης.


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2020)

Ορίστε λοιπόν, για να μείνω ... ανεπίψογος!


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 1, 2020)

Earion said:


> Ορίστε λοιπόν, για να μείνω ... ανεπίψογος!



Μερσώ ανεπιψόγως
τώρα ουδείς ο ψόγος!


----------

